# Running Chainfire 3D / Setcpu On Touchpad



## Byrne31 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey guys,

I recently put CM7 on one of my Touchpads to try it out and also tossed Chainfire3D and SetCPU. Was just curious on two things:

1) For SetCPU I altered the minimum a bit so it wouldn't go into a Sleep of Death sometimes, now how do I save those settings, seems like it usually saves when I hit home botton on unit itself or in bottom corner on screen, but I've opened it occasionally to see that it reverted back to default?

2) For Chainfire3D when I hit "Install" it says "ERROR -- Could not write to /system" and in bottom I see it saying "Chainfire3D has been granted super user permission" -- what's going on here...is Chainfire3D actually that nice to even have?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## raffitaffy (Oct 28, 2011)

Chain Fire installed on my TP. I think I used i installed through the clockwork recovery option. A trick is needed to install the 3 plugins: use a rooted file explorer and copy to the / (root directory). You'll need permissions. I guess this is because there is no sd card.
Chainfire allows you to run things , like tegra games. Fruit NInja THD, Guerrilla Bob THD. Awesome.
CF makes the market place think you have different hardware and shows you different apps to buy.
As to deep sleep, a setcpu minimum didn't work for me. I am running something that keeps it awaks:softlocker. Still get an occasional SOD.


----------



## Propergood (Oct 13, 2011)

1.) I use CPU master, which has a 'set on boot' option on the main screen. Does the same job as far as I'm aware, though I haven't had the SOD.

2.) Chainfire 3d is useful if you specifically want to run/download games that are unsupported on the touchpad.. Shadowgun for instance.

I managed to get around the /system unwritable issue by re-installing cm zip through clockwork mod recovery (redownload the alpha 2.1 update, place in root directory, boot to cwm, full wipe/factory reset, install zip from sd..) This removed restrictions on /system for me..

I have to uninstall chainfire 3d driver whenever I want to use the pad for browsing though, as it seems to have a knock on effect on my wifi stability.


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

The Chainfire problem is a rather easy fix. Get Root explorer and navigate to System. Once there you will see a button on the top of the screen that says "R,W" touch that and the button will say "R,O". This means you have made /system writable, which Chainfire 3D needs. Now you can go and install the driver.







For a list of games that can work using Chainfire 3D take a look at my thread.









http://rootzwiki.com/topic/7709-gameloft-compatibility-thread-with-working-version-s/


----------

